
485 climate papers in 2017 not supporting the consensus position - vixen99
http://notrickszone.com/2018/01/04/485-scientific-papers-published-in-2017-support-a-skeptical-position-on-climate-alarm/#sthash.UZDpmSaF.dpbs
======
sharemywin
Although not specifically mentioning the article here is a snopes.com analysis
on a previous article with a similar theme from that site:

[https://www.snopes.com/scientific-papers-global-warming-
myth...](https://www.snopes.com/scientific-papers-global-warming-myth/)

